# A few good bites



## dinstaar (Jan 22, 2003)

I fished darling around the dam and grano...got some good bites around grano....stayed until i heard/felt the ice cracking....didn't stick around after that. uke:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Fishing has been the slowest it's been all season. Hopfully things will change. Was out all last weekend and nothing but a few bites. Picked up a few on the graph but there were very timid and lethargic. for the perch I tried minnows, half minnows, perch eyes and waxies and nothign seemed to matter.

Come on weather!


----------

